# Proper Horses and Ponies, Cornwall



## legend22 (6 December 2013)

Has anyone bought a horse from here or had any feedback about them? Not heard of them before but just been looking at one I like on their website. Thanks.


----------



## flintmeg (6 December 2013)

They have abit of a rep, but you will hear good and bad on terms of what people have had from them. Go with open eyes and be cautious but it's like that's with most dealers. I got one off them who bolted on the roads with me, swapped it for another who iv now had 4 years this month and he's been a star never puts a foot wrong and is so genuine (down fall he is a seasonal head shaker) but they did say that. Got a couple of friends who have had youngsters and they have turned out very well just needed some tlc and feed.


----------



## julie111 (6 December 2013)

We bought a foal from them, he turned out lovely!


----------



## Queenbee (6 December 2013)

Barge pole.


----------



## w1bbler (6 December 2013)

Had a lovely horse off them - not as described.....David said he was spooky & cheeky, but turned out fab!


----------



## BethanT (6 December 2013)

I asked this not long ago. Feed back was mixed about them.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 December 2013)

I bought a weanling, no problems there (wouldn't expect any at that age though.)


----------



## maggiehorse (6 December 2013)

Google the owner David Stephens then go along to view with a very long barge pole


----------



## jrp204 (6 December 2013)

TBF OP is looking to buy a horse, DS's personal history is somewhat irrelevant.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			TBF OP is looking to buy a horse, DS's personal history is somewhat irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment but people are judged by their behavior and reputation.   The info available doesn't instill much confidence for a potential customer.


----------



## devonlass (6 December 2013)

Bought a fell pony off him few years ago.Was exactly what it said on the tin so to speak.

Fab pony who knew his job despite being relatively young when I got him.Now in Scotland and is an excellent (and bombproof it has to be said,nothing phased that pony) ride and drive.To add another string to his bow I believe he is also doing very well competitively in side saddle.

No idea about the guy's private life,and not my place to judge anyway,but he is as far as I'm aware *usually* fairly honest about the horses he sells.Small time dealer in a difficult market at the end of the day though,eyes wide open and don't let yourself be pressured into anything.


----------



## jrp204 (7 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fair comment but people are judged by their behavior and reputation.   The info available doesn't instill much confidence for a potential customer.
		
Click to expand...

His reputation as a dealer is no worse than many other dealers, go in with your eyes open and get a vetting done, his behaviour as a dealer as far as I am aware is no different. But personally I wouldn't be having a fling with him but this should have no influence on his trading business.


----------



## Zebedee (7 December 2013)

Very True JRP. He generally aims for a quick turnover so his prices are reasonable. I know quite a few who have purchased horses of various types from him, & as far as I am aware the vast majority of his clients are satisfied. He does seem to respond fairly to those who aren't - the worst I've heard recently is that he took a couple of months to exchange a horse, but that was due to him not having anything suitable in that time, & I have to say that the horse he did eventually produce for that owner was spot on.


----------



## Queenbee (7 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			His reputation as a dealer is no worse than many other dealers, go in with your eyes open and get a vetting done, his behaviour as a dealer as far as I am aware is no different. But personally I wouldn't be having a fling with him but this should have no influence on his trading business.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, while I'm no fan of his personal life, I'm less of a fan of his practices and his reputation as a dealer.  Older horses are generally not as described and youngsters are mostly heavily worm burdened, scouring, and not all that trusting.  In my experience, I would look somewhere else, however that's not to say some people including myself haven't got lucky and found some gems but they do need a lot of work.


----------



## christy12 (21 September 2014)

got a fab horse from him


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 September 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Barge pole.
		
Click to expand...

THIS, personally only known 1 good horse come out that place and anybody serious about buying would google to collect a bit of background I would hope and then go with a open mind. But I'm quite harsh and think if people buy from that place after doing a bit of research and still go ahead its on their head be it if they get any trouble with said horse. Personally would buy from a decent breeder or dealer but prices could be a lot higher so also depends on what people are perpaired to pay I suppose


----------



## Lammy (21 September 2014)

My yearling was bred by them but I didn't buy him from them as a weanling, got him when he was a few months older from somebody else. From what she told me they weren't the nicest of people, made her take him at 5 months as they wanted him gone and previous to that she had to go down and do all the handling with him as they wouldn't. She had to get his passport done as they wouldn't so it hasn't got his parentage or DOB on it ): 

They sound like very unhelpful people tbh. Yearling is fab however, don't think that it's much to do with what they did, just him in general.


----------



## happyclappy (21 September 2014)

David Stephens is good and bad. Be wary. Hunts people get on much better than others.


----------



## charliemags (18 March 2015)

I recently purchased a horse from David for my daughter. Made it very clear what i wanted. David will tell you what you want to hear to get rid of a horse. When the 'good with farrier' horse wouldn't let the farrier get near him 2 weeks later- it was our fault..we had done something to him! The horse is also "good when clipped" even though his clip was half done.... (the clippers broke mid service apparently!) When he bronched a rider off 3 weeks later i called him. Luckily it wasn't my 11 year old daughter riding him although the rider did unfortunately end up with cracked ribs...again...it was our fault. He said on the phone that he would 'have to' exchange the horse & and to have a look online at his other horses. I did. But then surprise, surprise he wouldnt reply to my text or answer my calls.  So, we have  bought a project horse for non-project horse money!  We shall wait for Karma (& a bit of forum surfing/posting) 
It was amazing the amount of contradiction that can come from 1 person. "He IS suitable for your daughter,  he is definately 16.2 ive had a stick on him" 3 weeks later..." what do you expect buying a young 17h horse....she'd be better on a 14.2-15hh".... 
When viewing I chose to ignore the cut mouth and wet horse (apparently hosed off to make him cleaner!) The horse next door was a big chap and David explained that some woman had 'over-horsed herself' so he'd come in on part ex. I said "isn't that what we are doing as this one is a big chap for an 11 year old?" To which David replied No! 3 weeks later we had "over-horsed ourselves"
He (the horse) is the most frightened horse...doesn't like men... or hose pipes. He most certainly isn't suitable for a kid or teenager but thats my fault apparently!  We will work with him (the horse)  but people need to know there are 2 sides to David- depending on which stage of the sale you are at!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 March 2015)

charliemags said:



			I recently purchased a horse from David for my daughter. Made it very clear what i wanted. David will tell you what you want to hear to get rid of a horse. When the 'good with farrier' horse wouldn't let the farrier get near him 2 weeks later- it was our fault..we had done something to him! The horse is also "good when clipped" even though his clip was half done.... (the clippers broke mid service apparently!) When he bronched a rider off 3 weeks later i called him. Luckily it wasn't my 11 year old daughter riding him although the rider did unfortunately end up with cracked ribs...again...it was our fault. He said on the phone that he would 'have to' exchange the horse & and to have a look online at his other horses. I did. But then surprise, surprise he wouldnt reply to my text or answer my calls.  So, we have  bought a project horse for non-project horse money!  We shall wait for Karma (& a bit of forum surfing/posting) 
It was amazing the amount of contradiction that can come from 1 person. "He IS suitable for your daughter,  he is definately 16.2 ive had a stick on him" 3 weeks later..." what do you expect buying a young 17h horse....she'd be better on a 14.2-15hh".... 
When viewing I chose to ignore the cut mouth and wet horse (apparently hosed off to make him cleaner!) The horse next door was a big chap and David explained that some woman had 'over-horsed herself' so he'd come in on part ex. I said "isn't that what we are doing as this one is a big chap for an 11 year old?" To which David replied No! 3 weeks later we had "over-horsed ourselves"
He (the horse) is the most frightened horse...doesn't like men... or hose pipes. He most certainly isn't suitable for a kid or teenager but thats my fault apparently!  We will work with him (the horse)  but people need to know there are 2 sides to David- depending on which stage of the sale you are at!
		
Click to expand...

I am not defending the dealer but half the things you have mentioned when you looked at the horse would have had me running for the hills, presenting a wet half clipped horse that is supposed to 16.2 when its clearly much bigger would have been enough for me to walk away, did it not ring alarm bells for you!


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 March 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			I am not defending the dealer but half the things you have mentioned when you looked at the horse would have had me running for the hills, presenting a wet half clipped horse that is supposed to 16.2 when its clearly much bigger would have been enough for me to walk away, did it not ring alarm bells for you!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,  and as I put in my post last year about him, there's anough info on google to make u wary before u go but by your post I would have been v wary by what I was seeing anyway. Wet horse? Half clipped? Without being rude I take it your a novice horse owner?


----------



## Haslemerehorses1 (21 January 2016)

So having just dealt with these people I feel compelled to add to this thread!

David Stephens personal history is, of course, relevant! Especially if you are a female!! Google for more info, as we did but not until AFTER we had purchased. He has a variety of incidents and a fair amount of police history! 

We informed David the day after purchase of our issues. 

Eventually managed to get him to agree to have pony back and issue a refund!

We arrived at yard with pony, but took LOTS of precautions after he was verbally abusive over the phone and having googled his history!

He then proceeded to intimidate us, shouting and swearing and of course it was all our fault! The pony was so sweet and absolutely ideal temperament wise but when she could not get up after lying down and then being virtually on her knees after a walking hack, then she was obviously not fit for a young girl to take to pony club! 

He offered us less than what we paid but eventually, when his wife stepped in I hasten to add, he relented and paid us full amount. 

Dealers inevitably have the odd horse that does not suit for one reason or another and I have always said it is the way the dealer then tackles those issues that makes for a good or bad one! 

We had agreed several things when we viewed pony and when we went to collect her the passport was not available. As far as we can make out passport was never in his possession and many times he was on his way to pick it up from previous owner, but was never forwarded as agreed and signed for on receipt

There are lots of things I could say about the little man but will stop now as will descend into something unpalatable!

BE WARNED, thoroughly unpleasant man to deal with and aggressive and abusive!


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

I assume you didn't have the pony vetted then?


----------



## Haslemerehorses1 (21 January 2016)

ester said:



			I assume you didn't have the pony vetted then?
		
Click to expand...

Would not have passed vetting, so chose not to! Pony had some issues which we were assured were manageable and would still be up to job of low level pony club. Not the case and convinced she was medicated, though cannot be certain &#128521;

When you can't leave pony alone for more than a couple of hours at a time and you pray every time you leave her that she won't lie down and thrash around trying to get up, then really not something you want young girl finding!!!


----------



## Haslemerehorses1 (21 January 2016)

We had the vet out day after picking her up by the way so he did a report then!


----------



## sarahw123 (21 January 2016)

Blimey!!! Out of pure curiosity I googled the name. Scary, scary stuff


----------



## Haslemerehorses1 (21 January 2016)

Exactly ...


----------



## julie111 (21 January 2016)

My daughter bought a foal from him, he turned out to be a lovely horse, but we wouldn't buy a riding horse from him.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (21 January 2016)

OMG ... just googled him ... don't care if he was selling the most saintly horse in the world ... I'd never give the SOAB a single penny of my money!


----------



## Orca (21 January 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			OMG ... just googled him ... don't care if he was selling the most saintly horse in the world ... I'd never give the SOAB a single penny of my money!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Luci07 (21 January 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			OMG ... just googled him ... don't care if he was selling the most saintly horse in the world ... I'd never give the SOAB a single penny of my money!
		
Click to expand...

I too googled him but didn't find an outcome. Sufficient to make me stay away regardless..


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (21 January 2016)

Luci07 said:



			I too googled him but didn't find an outcome. Sufficient to make me stay away regardless..
		
Click to expand...

I found this ... https://horseangels.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/alfie-one-huntmaster-zero/


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 January 2016)

Haslemerehorses1 said:



			Would not have passed vetting, so chose not to! Pony had some issues which we were assured were manageable and would still be up to job of low level pony club. Not the case and convinced she was medicated, though cannot be certain &#128521;

When you can't leave pony alone for more than a couple of hours at a time and you pray every time you leave her that she won't lie down and thrash around trying to get up, then really not something you want young girl finding!!!
		
Click to expand...

You didnt have him vetted because he wouldn't pass!! Really, I'm sorry but that just sounds so stupid and who assured you the ponies problems were manageable? Them? 

This is why people like David keeps trading. Shaking my head in disbelief


----------



## mastermax (21 January 2016)

DS has recently moved lock, stock and barrel to Winkleigh in Devon


----------



## Regandal (21 January 2016)

He seems to be a charming individual.


----------



## fatpiggy (22 January 2016)

Regandal said:



			He seems to be a charming individual.
		
Click to expand...

Not the most literate going by his website.


----------



## Pegasus123 (11 February 2020)

Take it from someone who has seen this first hand. Stay far far away from this man, Hes a liar,rapist,bully. Hes not aloud near horses let alone sell them, he works from his wifes name, he was shut down for mistreatment and neglect. He runs a yard where strangles ran wild and still sold and took in horses. His methods of breaking are cruel and unethical. He will take your money and not look back, hes sold countless horses to people that are either unriddeable or dangerous. Dont get me wrong some horses pass through that are genuinely nice and sweet but there arnt many, take your custom elsewhere. One woman was left with life threating injuires after being told her horse was bombproof quiet and gentle. Ive seen him ride a horse thats bronked the whole time he sat on it and sold it as a quiet hunter. STEER CLEAR, no matter how tempting the horse this man is not like all dealers. Hes worse! Horses have turned up dead in the back of his transportation lorry. He rides/backs horses that have just been castrated just an hour before because they are more quiet and left pouring with blood and swollen for hours on end. Dont give this man your money he should be shut down!! Many passports are of a different horse entirley or he just doesnt have them!


----------

